# Okay, the time has come...I need YOUR help for the upcoming NREMT-P (Paramedic) test.



## Hockey (Jan 26, 2011)

Because I am going insane.  I laughed at others on here sounding stressed and going crazy but now I understand what they meant.


I have the practical Friday.  Not sure why, cardiology stations is worries me I guess.  I know it...but...

The written, I have been studying out of this book I bought, taking a few of those free online tests etc.

Its really not THAT hard is it?  I mean...


Maybe I've finally come to realize that 18 months all come down to Friday and Monday.  

Maybe I'll start sipping on some of that old Whiskey we have.  :lol:

Is there even a point to this post?  Who knows? Maybe...maybe not...





Ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 26, 2011)

written is not hard, not that i thought anyway. I used emt-national-training.com, it was ok but if you know your meds and terminology you will be fine.

i thought the hardest part of the practical was static cardiology. I dont know why, but that was the hardest station I had, make sure to manage you time appropriately in that one. 6 minutes, 4 rhythms, each rhythm has a paragraph to read.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 26, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> written is not hard, not that i thought anyway. I used emt-national-training.com, it was ok but if you know your meds and terminology you will be fine.
> 
> i thought the hardest part of the practical was static cardiology. I dont know why, but that was the hardest station I had, make sure to manage you time appropriately in that one. 6 minutes, 4 rhythms, each rhythm has a paragraph to read.



Yeah and thats the part I'm worried about.  Did you get any heart blocks?  I know them, but it throws me off my "game" I guess?  (2nd degree I/II specifically) 

I'm sure they wouldn't  but if they have lets say Vtach and it says heart rate, its going to say pulse as well or...

With that I'm just worried it gives me a HR and no pulse info :lol:

Can you tell its bothering me?  The small things


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 26, 2011)

lets see if i can do this with out breaking any rules.

ALL rhythms are possible including heart blocks. i can tell you that i had a heart block. also they will tell you LOC, pulse, resps, mentation. you will have enough information to decide symptomatic or asymptomatic. just remember you only have 1:30 per rhythm.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 26, 2011)

moved to the NREMT section.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hockey said:


> Yeah and thats the part I'm worried about.  Did you get any heart blocks?  I know them, but it throws me off my "game" I guess?  (2nd degree I/II specifically)



From the ambulance driver : 

http://ambulancedriverfiles.com/2007/06/sex-relationships-and-the-cardiac-conduction-system/

Just don't get excited during the test thinking of these explanations.


----------



## 18G (Jan 31, 2011)

It's completely normal to be sweating over the practical... I know I did! But when it was all over I was thinking, "man, this wasn't any where near what I thought it was going to be like". I also feared the cardiology stations and felt I did the best on those. 

My evaluators were great. They weren't hard asses like my class was led to believe. For example, in the dynamic cardiology I had a brady rhythm and I said atropine 1mg which is obviously the dose for brady PEA/asystole... the evaluator knew I knew what I was doing and she gave me a look like, "are u sure" and I automatically caught my error and said 0.5mg and it was all good... passed all stations first time except for Oral A which I was able to retest that day and passed. 

It's entry level so the practicals don't dive into ne thing heavy. It's short and to the point. 

As a tip for static... just because they give u a rhythm strip doesn't mean any treatment is necessary... don't be afraid to say "transport and monitor" only. 

I know Friday has already passed but for anyone else who may have upcoming practicals I decided to reply ne way


----------



## Hockey (Jan 31, 2011)

18G said:


> It's completely normal to be sweating over the practical... I know I did! But when it was all over I was thinking, "man, this wasn't any where near what I thought it was going to be like". I also feared the cardiology stations and felt I did the best on those.
> 
> My evaluators were great. They weren't hard asses like my class was led to believe. For example, in the dynamic cardiology I had a brady rhythm and I said atropine 1mg which is obviously the dose for brady PEA/asystole... the evaluator knew I knew what I was doing and she gave me a look like, "are u sure" and I automatically caught my error and said 0.5mg and it was all good... passed all stations first time except for Oral A which I was able to retest that day and passed.
> 
> ...



Not sure if you saw the other post I made but I passed the practical.  Only had to retake static as I figured :lol:

Written test today at 4pm...dumb.  Once you pass the practical that should be that  lol


----------

